# maintenance per point



## inishbofin (Feb 19, 2016)

Just bought a "Sampler" on converting a Greensprings Sunterra Unit.  Not sure if I will take the deal to buy in on the back end, but Does anyone know the maintenance fee per point on DRI points?


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Assuming all your points will be in the US Collection and you surrender your deed, then:

Collection fees are:
$225 + $0.15178 per point

Club dues are:
under 15,000 points
$250

15,000 or more points
$175.00 + $0.005 per point


More options are discussed here: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1847441&postcount=12


----------



## winger (Feb 22, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Assuming all your points will be in the US Collection and you surrender your deed, then:
> 
> Collection fees are:
> $225 + $0.15178 per point
> ...


 there are three components to the fees now?


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 22, 2016)

There have always been two parts for the maintenance fee assessment -- the base fee and the per point fee. This applies to trust points, not deeds.

Point owners who are members of the Club pay a club dues. In past years this was a flat amount (but it was higher for higher metallic levels).

This year the Club dues for the metallic levels have two parts -- a base fee and a per point fee. Standard memberships still pay a single flat amount.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 26, 2016)

inishbofin said:


> Just bought a "Sampler" on converting a Greensprings Sunterra Unit.  Not sure if I will take the deal to buy in on the back end, but Does anyone know the maintenance fee per point on DRI points?



I wouldn't buy new points as they are available at almost no cost on eBay.  (Or just contact me!)


----------

